# I gave in...



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

and I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it.


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

proper.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: I gave in... (Travy)*








Drop.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: I gave in... (mikegilbert)*


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think it







s you back too..

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

perfect as always. what management did you end up running?


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdgood)*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AndrewG87 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks great, whats the full setup spec?


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (AndrewG87)*

weak


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_


















_Quote, originally posted by *vwdgood* »_perfect as always. what management did you end up running?


_Quote, originally posted by *AndrewG87* »_Looks great, whats the full setup spec?

It's pretty basic:
Bagyard fronts and a frame notch
firestone rears w/ bilstein shocks
accuair manifold w/ 3/8'' lines and flow controles for the rears
eai 7 switch box
dual viair 400s
5 gallon tank


_Modified by Travy at 9:22 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

weaak


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: I gave in... (Travy)*

You forgot:
-BrownPeople modified rear bump stops.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

neat.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HELLA GAY


----------



## nothingspecial (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: I gave in... (Travy)*

looked good this weekend travy! even with it parked in bfe. you planning on putting the rear seats back in?


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_HELLA GAY

Shawn, this is Trav we're talking to, gotta throw 10 "L's" in there when saying hella.... ****s HELLLLLLLLLLA weak.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLA WIKED RATAAAAHHHDED GHEY


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_HELLA GAY


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_Shawn, this is Trav we're talking to, gotta throw 10 "L's" in there when saying hella.... ****s HELLLLLLLLLLA weak.

**** you both. Linds, sweet sig too









_Quote, originally posted by *nothingspecial* »_looked good this weekend travy! even with it parked in bfe. you planning on putting the rear seats back in?

Thanks ryan, your car looked so good at the show, was glad I got to see it since I missed it at LW. New front seats, and the rear seats are going back in once I get them back, hopefully soon


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Linds, sweet sig too










Took ya long enough to see it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: I gave in... (Travy)*

Travy, you are a winner...
...I will be seeing you soon my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

looks awesome!!


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

Looks sick dude! You needed bags bad. Makes driving around town alot easier eh?
I saw the car for a quick sec down at WW but didn't get to chat with you about it. How did the install go? You have any leaks or anything?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
h2o? or you making a trip up here?

I'll be up there for Great Canadian... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
And of course H20i.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

looks awesome man


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_looks awesome!!









Thanks Nick

_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Looks sick dude! You needed bags bad. Makes driving around town alot easier eh?
I saw the car for a quick sec down at WW but didn't get to chat with you about it. How did the install go? You have any leaks or anything?

way better for daily driving dude, I love it. No leaks so far thankfully, still need to do a few more things for the air then I will call it good, like hook up the gauge and get the fablab pressuryte system. 
You want to come up to GC with us next month? let me know, I booked my hotel room like a week and a half ago, if you want I think we still have some space and you can crash on our floor.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'll be up there for Great Canadian... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
And of course H20i.









ohhh damn, didnt know you were planning on coming up afterall. Where you stayin at, and what days you going up for?

_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_looks awesome man

Thanks Danny


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

car looks good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*

shît looked ill this past weekend Travy. Bought time you stopped procastinatin and got it done son! super sick though man, props


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: I gave in... (Travy)*

you but it looks like have blown shocks when you are driving down the I-5


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_shît looked ill this past weekend Travy. Bought time you stopped procastinatin and got it done son! super sick though man, props









Thanks Chris









_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_you but it looks like have blown shocks when you are driving down the I-5























dude that was the funniest drive home with those dude in the mk2, their **** was bouncing EVERYWHERE


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

on another note though, your car looks sick going up and down at 70mph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the.good.gli)*

finally gave in


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Thanks Chris
















dude that was the funniest drive home with those dude in the mk2, their **** was bouncing EVERYWHERE 

jetta with 17's and rake? if so, came accross those guys heading to the show. hans and i had a good laugh.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

pff, old news

page 2


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
jetta with 17's and rake? if so, came accross those guys heading to the show. hans and i had a good laugh. 


not sure if it had 17's but it was white and had what looked to be no shocks whatsoever in the rear


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

pfft i reserve judgement till i see it in person







but ben and ty already told me it looks sick!!


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_ but ben and ty already told me it looks sick!!









Sounds like Ben and Tyler need to get their eyes checked then!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_pfft i reserve judgement till i see it in person







but ben and ty already told me it looks sick!!









i'll be up there in like 3 weeks bro









_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
Sounds like Ben and Tyler need to get their eyes checked then!









hardy har har


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_hardy har har









Kisses


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

looks like the height you were at on coils...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_looks like the height you were at on coils...









Nah it's definitely a little lower, and now I can raise it a little to get into places instead of just puckering my ass up and listening to some sweet grinding sounds


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_looks like the height you were at on coils...









Glad im not the only one that feels that way. The main difference i noticed is the ride quality.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_Glad im not the only one that feels that way. The main difference i noticed is the ride quality. 

bagyards are WAY better than the Ksports. plus as above, and it just goes to show that I was pretty low on coils you bitches


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
bagyards are WAY better than the Ksports. 

I fully agree and please never go back to the ksports, kthnx. They hurt.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

damn dude! 

now show me these new seats.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_damn dude! 
now show me these new seats.
















oh these? 








that's all you're getting, and that pic is like 4 months old


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

hats off to you dude, lookin ill.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

i think your idea of a harelquin interior will be so hott.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_i think your idea of a harelquin interior will be so hott. 


I prefer to call it the wonder bread theme


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I prefer to call it the wonder bread theme









that sounds like a kinky date with mark. white bread, peanut butter and some jelly.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you design that one yourself too while Mel was at work?


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

noo.. but i did design this one..
Rewrap just one of the CS's red.. Get mark to do some vinyl cutouts.. **** will be stuntin'!!


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_noo.. but i did design this one..
Rewrap just one of the CS's red.. Get mark to do some vinyl cutouts.. **** will be stuntin'!!


You forgot to pshop Travy's head on good 'ol Ronald there. Would make for a more accurate depiction


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

i dont think travy would fit in the suit


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_i dont think travy would fit in the suit

it might be just a little tight.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

ok enough hating on gravy
heres a candy bar.
http://balik*****gifts.com/images/product/3e1a33c45e22c42d685e3eee77ba87a4.jpg


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hahahah winslow I hate you and your MS Paint skills.
mmm chocolate...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

if your gonna offer something brown just send him up to marks


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

looks really good

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

Took u long enough to make the thread Travy. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_ok enough hating on *gravy*
































Cap, when u move to Chi-town?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Took u long enough to make the thread Travy. 

Threads been up for like 2 months, I just never post in here


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It certainly is dope, what is that yeller color?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

It's about time Travy!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_It certainly is dope, what is that yeller color?

Real name is Imola yellow. Some call it, Gravy Yellow, I call it Faggatron Yellow


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

faggatron yellow eh?
im spying those recaros in there.......


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Faggatron Yellow

This is the technical name, no?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
This is the technical name, no?









Knock on wood...


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Trav.... why do you always have to cop my steeze with that brown leather? I thought you were better than that...
Psyche. You should polish your wheels though. That pic above that Sam took kind of makes them look polished and they would look insannnnne.
Edit: Noticed I was on the top of page 3.... added a hot chick for good measure.










_Modified by Jesster at 10:58 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Knock on wood...









Good thing your car is made of wood


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Trav.... why do you always have to cop my steeze with that brown leather? I thought you were better than that...
Psyche. You should polish your wheels though. That pic above that Sam took kind of makes them look polished and they would look insannnnne.


haha well I figured since you never come down south or come to any shows no one will get to see our cars close enough to notice the interiors Jess








There's plans for the wheels, have to wait till next season to see them though


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

haha that sig is awesome...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_haha that sig is awesome...










It was over PM this morning.. Eric claims what he meant to say was he's going to try and make it out...


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

:insert gay hand icon:


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_:insert gay hand icon:










insert about 39804719837401 of them.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
It was over PM this morning.. Eric claims what he meant to say was he's going to try and make it out...

haha, yeah right.. I knew that ****er had gay tendencies


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

"Oh Its cool, you like to see ****'s naked"


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_haha, yeah right.. I knew that ****er had gay tendencies









I still laugh when I read my sig









_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_"Oh Its cool, you like to see ****'s naked" 





































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwbUCI9bEvA


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwbUCI9bEvA









haha awesome


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaary nice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*cough* 40k *cough*


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_*cough* 40k *cough*

oh SNAP!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fishmando)*

Photo time!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

damnnnn.... I was checking these out on flickr, you've got skills mike.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

interior looks dope, Travy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








awesome pics as well


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

sick car
sick shots


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (f_399)*

Really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw did you get those seats on ebay? i think i saw them on ebay 1 red and 1 blue demo seats, i was going to buy them and put them as back seats but when i looked again they were gone


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Looks beautiful. Great shots of a sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

love the seats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

whats up with passenger side profile shot on the front of the bumper?
killers shots travy! love the set


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_interior looks dope, Travy!









Thanks Mike









_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_sick car
sick shots

thanks AJ

_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw did you get those seats on ebay? i think i saw them on ebay 1 red and 1 blue demo seats, i was going to buy them and put them as back seats but when i looked again they were gone

Yep, I was watching them and they kept getting relisted and relisted and then I finally pulled the trigger on them. I've had them for about a year, they sat in my living room for months

_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Looks beautiful. Great shots of a sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks andrew 

_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_whats up with passenger side profile shot on the front of the bumper?
killers shots travy! love the set

Hit my garage one day pulling it, buffed it out since these pictures though. Good to go now


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

WOW... Amazing pics, Amazing car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Photo time!









This shot is MONEY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
btw did you get those seats on ebay? i think i saw them on ebay 1 red and 1 blue demo seats, i was going to buy them and put them as back seats but when i looked again they were gone

oh a few of us were watching them...travy beat me to them


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

probably my fav bagged MKIV yet...and I've seen some dope ones. 
Awesome wheel choice!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (2.0fsiwagon)*

cars gaaaaaaaay!! lol love the interior dude!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

stellar photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car needs to be dale earnhardt'd


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

what recaro seats are those?


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

Yellow is maybe the worst color ever on a MkIV, this is no exception.


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

yeaaah riiiight dude


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

wow really like the interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_oh a few of us were watching them...travy beat me to them









don't act like you were actually going to pull your thumb out of your ass and buy them eddie









_Quote, originally posted by *2.0fsiwagon* »_probably my fav bagged MKIV yet...and I've seen some dope ones. 
Awesome wheel choice!

Thanks man.









_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_cars gaaaaaaaay!! lol love the interior dude! 

Hella gay.









_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_stellar photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car needs to be dale earnhardt'd

Good thing I still have the drag slicks on for that









_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_what recaro seats are those?

Sportster CS's that I had retrimmed

_Quote, originally posted by *leftcoastvw* »_Yellow is maybe the worst color ever on a MkIV, this is no exception. 

I hate you. Please send me pics of this mk3 unicorn you're building. Thanks 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_wow really like the interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you


----------



## OutRunnerVr6 (Jul 6, 2006)

ur car is amazing travy. and always getting better. see you on the pt drive man


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (OutRunnerVr6)*

sick rubstrip and crub'd wheel!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haggard bucket of **** and the car sucks too.


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

****


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *OutRunnerVr6* »_ur car is amazing travy. and always getting better. see you on the pt drive man

Thanks man, see you on sunday. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_sick rubstrip and crub'd wheel!

colormatched interior to rubstrip is the new ****. you wouldn't understand it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_haggard bucket of **** and the car sucks too. 

dudebrah wtf?
















_Quote, originally posted by *oldskool_james* »_****

You like, James?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

DUDEBRAH i need a weekend like that again soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

that sounds romantic


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_that sounds romantic










It was like a bachelor party but no one was getting married. Everyone just got hella beliged and some how ended up at a strip club.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

new desktop http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
It was like a bachelor party but no one was getting married. Everyone just got hella beliged and some how ended up at a strip club. 



ha ha you should have been at Tony's bach party. It was the same thing only alll day long.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

will you be attending chuck-a-nut? 
hoping you are, i wanna see them seats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_will you be attending chuck-a-nut? 
hoping you are, i wanna see them seats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

he will be the one chucking the nuts.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (d.tek)*

how many different colors of yellow are on that car?


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

less than what came from the factory


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_will you be attending chuck-a-nut? 
hoping you are,  i wanna see them seats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I probably won't be at anything until Leavenworth


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

travy's wearing girl pants now....


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_travy's wearing girl pants now....

Nah they're still mens.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

look at that mean stance, and no i don't mean the yellow bucket of ****.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_look at that mean stance, and no i don't mean the yellow bucket of ****.


Take note.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Thunder Thighs stance.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*

poke and stretch


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

car's lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Car looks great homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Teebo said:


> Car looks great homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Thanks dude. Figured I'd throw a few new pics in here for ****s and giggles.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

those seats are fre5h.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

get ittttt :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Always loved this car! Mad props car looks super nice.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

lets all gawk over this car some more, so he gets an even bigger ego


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

That car isn't Imola Yellow. We call that car "Chris Yellow" cuz I pissed on it.... haha... As always the car looks good Trav... mainly because its covered in my excellence but whatever....


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Yum yum num nom nom :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

nice travy :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

fix your lip dude


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

nap83 said:


> those seats are fre5h.


:laugh:



eastcoaststeeze said:


> get ittttt :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


gotttt itttt 



1.8freee said:


> Always loved this car! Mad props car looks super nice.


Thanks dude 



d.tek said:


> lets all gawk over this car some more, so he gets an even bigger ego


You're no longer allowed to take pictures of my car, should it and you ever be in the same place at the same time. :facepalm: 



guesswho said:


> That car isn't Imola Yellow. We call that car "Chris Yellow" cuz I pissed on it.... haha... As always the car looks good Trav... mainly because its covered in my excellence but whatever....


:what::facepalm: 



BZin20AE said:


> Yum yum num nom nom :thumbup: :thumbup:


:laugh::laugh::wave: 



[email protected] said:


> fix your lip dude


$$$$$$$$$$$... plus I want bigger lips and smaller barrels up front...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Travy said:


> I want bigger lips and smaller barrels up front...


I like this plan :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I like this plan :thumbup:


~4 years later I finally got some better fitting wheels... and a few other things. 


Swapped out the Bagyards for Airlift Performance struts up front
Will hooked it up with a Zaetech gauge and my buddy Mark molded it into the ashtray for me
Dorbritz molded in one of his accuair controller pods into the center console
R32 spindles/control arms up front, IDF drop plates for the rear
Seamless tank with custom ports and Hardlines by Swoops 
18'' Polished Rotiform IDKs
Ryan wrapped up some more interior pieces and fixed some rips in the driver seat
New steering wheel, all black seatbelts and floormats, new kenwood headunit, new rear brakes

etc etc etc

parts

















































Car back on the ground, still missing the interior and other parts 

















Finally completed, pics from ForumFest and Waterwerks on the green this past weekend.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Holy bump. You have any details on that headunit? My tape player just quit on me....which was what I used, a tape with and aux cable. Basically my excuse for not getting an aftermarket headunit.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

03_uni-B said:


> Holy bump. You have any details on that headunit? My tape player just quit on me....which was what I used, a tape with and aux cable. Basically my excuse for not getting an aftermarket headunit.


It's a kenwood ddx470, just a basic double din. Streams Pandora via bluetooth, DVD, Phone, etc.. Basically everything but Nav, but I use the Nav on my phone most of the time anyway and if you're streaming Pandora the Nav voice also carries over to the headunit. I paid ~$300 for a brand new one and I like it so far. You can change the lighting color, a few people have asked if it were an OEM unit too.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks almost identical to my JVC unit KW-NT500HDT (which is in all essence a Kenwood unit from the KW in front of the name) but mine has Navi which i like. Love the color scheme you can change and the fact that you can set the day/night mode with any 12V output (from headlights, or one fog pullout or whatever you want really)


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

awesome, I'll check these out :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I still love this car.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

still probably my favorite mk4 :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I still love this car.





Dutchmastr9 said:


> still probably my favorite mk4 :thumbup:


Thanks guys :heart::heart:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Too bad the owner is a total butthole.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> Too bad the owner is a total butthole.


:bs:

more new pics thanks to Dion :beer:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks bad. :beer:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

najob08 said:


> Looks bad. :beer:


Hey fukboi congrats on your engagement. :beer:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Travy said:


> Hey fukboi congrats on your engagement. :beer:


:heart:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

trying to figure out how you seem lower than me in the front.

I've got tt spindles, lca's, bent pinch welds, hammered dogbone mount area, and passenger frame notch. From the pictures it seems you've got about a 1/2" on me. have you trimmed the sub frame?

If i can get my front a little lower im going to cut some bump stop out of the rear.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Ratdog did an ace job on the remainder of the interior pieces. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

03_uni-B said:


> trying to figure out how you seem lower than me in the front.
> 
> I've got tt spindles, lca's, bent pinch welds, hammered dogbone mount area, and passenger frame notch. From the pictures it seems you've got about a 1/2" on me. have you trimmed the sub frame?
> 
> If i can get my front a little lower im going to cut some bump stop out of the rear.


he has the new performance struts i believe. thats probably the difference there with the camber or how ever he has it set up


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

boradie sucht said:


> he has the new performance struts i believe. thats probably the difference there with the camber or how ever he has it set up


Marc also has the performance series fronts. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

03_uni-B said:


> trying to figure out how you seem lower than me in the front.
> 
> I've got tt spindles, lca's, bent pinch welds, hammered dogbone mount area, and passenger frame notch. From the pictures it seems you've got about a 1/2" on me. have you trimmed the sub frame?
> 
> If i can get my front a little lower im going to cut some bump stop out of the rear.


I haven't touched the subframe. The only thing I can think that would be different is our wheel specs, and I have hammered the inner fender lip completely flat. My fronts are an inch wider than your current setup, and we're both running 205/40s so I have a decent amount more stretch than you which might help.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

ya, the more stretch is on thing i was thinking. You've also pulled more camber. I've just maxed the control arms, haven't touched the struts yet.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

03_uni-B said:


> ya, the more stretch is on thing i was thinking. You've also pulled more camber. I've just maxed the control arms, haven't touched the struts yet.


Yep I have the struts maxed out also. I think when I got it aligned the driver side front was -3.8 and the pass side was -3; the rear was at -3.5 on both sides. I need to get the pass side to camber in more to match the driver side and figure out what is holding it up, also thinking about doing a .5* shim on each rear


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

If and when mine is no longer ad daily I will start adding more camber for sure.


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

Still debating the performance struts, i'll be on 17s next season but I did love 18s :thumbup::thumbup: Looks good cant wait to actually see this car in person.

Coming down for waterland?


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Met you and saw the car at GCVW.. thanks for stopping to talk! Glad I could finally see the car.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Dub$_Lifestyle said:


> Coming down for waterland?


Haven't decided yet, but doubtful. I haven't been to that show since like 2008, and didn't really care for it. 



Iku said:


> Met you and saw the car at GCVW.. thanks for stopping to talk! Glad I could finally see the car.


Thanks, nice meeting you dude :beer:


----------



## ac1dburn (Mar 14, 2009)

03_uni-B said:


> trying to figure out how you seem lower than me in the front.
> 
> I've got tt spindles, lca's, bent pinch welds, hammered dogbone mount area, and passenger frame notch. From the pictures it seems you've got about a 1/2" on me. have you trimmed the sub frame?
> 
> If i can get my front a little lower im going to cut some bump stop out of the rear.


Also what are your tire specs? sometimes a tall tire can render undesirable height when aired out.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

ac1dburn said:


> Also what are your tire specs? sometimes a tall tire can render undesirable height when aired out.


205/40. dont believe its tire. not looking at overall height, just more where the fender is sitting. tire doesn't catch when I'm airing out either.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

03_uni-B said:


> ya, the more stretch is on thing i was thinking. You've also pulled more camber. I've just maxed the control arms, haven't touched the struts yet.


Tie rods perhaps?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Tie rods perhaps?


He's running R/TT stuff so the tie rods should be flipped and have plenty of clearance. I need to figure out why my pass side sits higher than the drive side still


----------



## ac1dburn (Mar 14, 2009)

Maybe you're hanging up on your notch. Sometimes if your notch isn't at the perfect angle, the axle will hang up on a portion of it. You can check by looking at your notch and axle for rub marks. I had this happen on my mk6. A little grinding and I was good to go.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

ac1dburn said:


> Maybe you're hanging up on your notch. Sometimes if your notch isn't at the perfect angle, the axle will hang up on a portion of it. You can check by looking at your notch and axle for rub marks. I had this happen on my mk6. A little grinding and I was good to go.


Going to jack it up and air out on some ramps and figure out what's holding me up soon. If I go lower at this point though my fender will sit on the lip of my wheel, so need to iron out some fitment first.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

ac1dburn said:


> Maybe you're hanging up on your notch. Sometimes if your notch isn't at the perfect angle, the axle will hang up on a portion of it. You can check by looking at your notch and axle for rub marks. I had this happen on my mk6. A little grinding and I was good to go.


That's a good point, I'll have to check it out over winter when I start changing up some other things too. Would love to get the pass side sitting like the driver side does. Also debating adding a small shim to the rear for a little extra camber.

Snapped this shot yesterday after giving it a wash


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ac1dburn said:


> Maybe you're hanging up on your notch.


This.

I made that mistake once. :heart:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Found it. Gotta look and see what else is hung up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice Marc! Hopefully that's the only thing, maybe mine will be simple like that too. I'm going to get on mine dialed in how I want over winter, and probably switch to 1/4'' lines, new compressors, some minor other changes.

Test fit my brothers LM147s this weekend, has me considering 19s again too....


----------



## ac1dburn (Mar 14, 2009)

Just as I figured, I'm glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

New photoset from back in August when I was up in Canada. More on Jasons Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonmanchester/sets/72157647782712889/


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

This car is just begging for a perforated R32 dash opcorn:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> This car is just begging for a perforated R32 dash opcorn:


I love the R dash.. but I'd really like to do the dash top and door card tops in black suede or Alcantara; along with the headliner and pillars. 

Basically what Luke did in his RS4


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd agree with the headliner and pillars, but i think the car really suits the R32 dash and your current door cards. The texture of the seats aren't too friendly with a suede dash IMO, but of course you are going to do what you are going to do :laugh:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> I'd agree with the headliner and pillars, but i think the car really suits the R32 dash and your current door cards. The texture of the seats aren't too friendly with a suede dash IMO, but of course you are going to do what you are going to do :laugh:


I'm pretty much going to leave it alone for now; looking at other cars currently. If I find an R dash for cheap I might pick it up, but nothing big coming anytime soon... Just new compressors and some small things left for this winter.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Which ones are you going with?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> Which ones are you going with?


One of my 400s blew after 5 years, so instead of rebuilding it I think I'll just buy a new pair of 444s. Might do the new black ones, but probably just go with standard chrome since they're tucked away under the floor anyway and don't need to spend the extra money on the black.


----------

